# New MX/MXJ



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

The videos of her Masters title runs.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations to you and Penny. We've taken a class for agility so I am getting an idea of how much work you two have put in. Well done!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations! Looks like a lot of fun and hard work


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge congratulations!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow! Awesome. Congratulations on such a great accomplishment.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Congratulations! That’s a fantastic accomplishment, you’d have both worked so hard.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Well done!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Congratulations


----------

